# Not poop piles, poop pies!



## Aimless1

OK, I can't seem to solve this on my own. Nitro is healthy and full of energy. Healthy coat and looks like a normal 6 month old Vizsla.

Little guy has mostly normal poop but it tends to be on the softer side. At least once a day he leaves a poop pie ... looks pretty much like a cow pie ... and it is soft and gooey and runny and never seems to harden. A real bugger to pick up.

I tried antibiotics. Minimal help. Have not changed food yet but ready to. Currently feeding Blue Buffalo puppy food. Have not gone to a bland diet. Thinking feeding pumpkin and yogurt and cottage cheese but doesn't make sense after researching same. Not interested in a RAW diet. Can't seem to find a good food for sensitive bowels for puppies.

Vet recommends going to a bland diet followed up by Eukanuba or Science Diet special food for sensitive pup. Not crazy about the food recommendation which means I question the bland diet as well Considering changing to Nature's Recipe or Orijen puppy food to see what happens.

Hope to learn from your experience.


----------



## texasred

Ive known some pups to have a problem with Blue Buffalo. The same one your describing. I would slowly switch to a food that you think has good nutritional value.


----------



## SkyyMax

Our vet recommends Science Diet is well, but we did not consider this as an option.

I am not an expert, but I think the food with limited ingredients might help - look for only one meat (combination of different meats could be too rich for a young puppy).
The dogs with sensitive stomach will digest lamb better then any other meat.
Our 5 month old is on Merrick Puppy plate - we used to have the same "pies", now he gets 1/2 puppy food and 1/2 lamb and rice dog food - perfect poop!


----------



## pippa31

We've had the same issue with Pippa. She was off and on with Taste of the Wild (she would refuse to eat some days) and her stool ran the gamut of loose and normal depending on her level of activity. After the Taste of the Wild recall, we switched her to Blue Buffalo Freedom (we had 1 non-recalled bag and switched her within a week). Again, she has one solid stool in the morning and one softer one in the afternoon. I am thinking of switching again. I have heard Fromm's is a good food...but waiting to give Blue Buffalo Freedom a full 3 weeks. Also considering a raw diet, but am confused as to how much to feed, to be perfectly honest, and haven't found enough detailed information on how to make the switch. 

Sorry I am no help. Just venting that I am going through the same thing here...


----------



## RubyRoo

I had the same problem with Ruby around that age. We put her on Science Diet prescription and it would firm up. That got pricey so I switched to Science Diet Sensitive Stomach for a few months. That worked as well but didn't want to keep her on it long term. 

I tried Blue Buffalo limited ingredient and she is still doing well with no issues. I think the key is to get the dog stable for a bit then try what works best. I think Ruby just has a sensitive stomach.

It may take time to see what works for your dog.


----------



## veifera

My puppy's poop is also soft!! 

I noticed that her morning poops are usually much firmer, followed by soft stools the rest of the day. 

My vet suggested keeping the same brand of food I'm using (Wellness Supermix puppy). He thinks the problem is not the food but either the lack of fiber, or the speed of eating or the excitement/activity levels during the day that make her poop too soon. Either one or all of them. 

So I'm going to be trying to address each of these first. For fiber, teaspoon of canned pumpkin. For gulping the food, a sectioned bowl that makes her eat slower, almost picking pieces of kibble.


----------



## Aimless1

Nitro is the definition of a "chow hound". I've only seen one other dog inhale food as fast as he does.


----------



## hotmischief

This is a really common problem for whatever reason. I was recently talking to a animal nutritionist
who was telling me you should avoid puppy foods - that puppies don't need extra rich food, it is the owners that need the product as they think they must give their puppy something specific. A wolf in the wild doesn't get special puppy kill!!!!

I had my pup on Orijen puppy kibble and he had very liquid poos :. I spoke to the manufacturers of Orijen and their specialist said it was too rich for him and to try the other brand they make ACANA - I use the fish one Pacifica and added it in over 5 days. I also added raw diet to the kibble and bingo - his stools were normal in no time at all, he put on weight and hasn't looked back since. I have to say his coat is like silk which I am sure is due to the ACANA.

There is a lot of good advise on this thread I started on the subject - you might find interesting.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3846.msg26906.html#msg26906


----------



## datacan

Lower the protein content. Think L I D kibble. At that age not much gets absorbed. 

Other than that, a sprinkle of unflavored Metamucil and plain yogurt. I also fed him bread. 

In short, I would lay off the high protein content kibble unless I am looking for liver problems. 

-------------------
Alternatively, you may consider a little ground meat mixed with barley and cook for little Nitro 

-------------------
This paragraph is from a link you (A1) posted here:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3057.0.html


http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org...e-diets-for-dogs-its-enough-to-make-you-barf/

"It is frequently claimed, based primarily on the fallacious logic of “evolutionary nutrition,” that dogs are incapable of digesting grains or that these make poor nutrient sources in dog foods. Extensive evidence from laboratory research and feeding trials illustrates this is false and that cooked grains are excellent energy sources and can also provide protein and other important nutrients to dogs. Grains are also often blamed for food allergies, but while some dogs may develop allergies to plant proteins, the evidence suggests that the vast majority of food sensitivities in dogs are to animal proteins."


----------



## texasred

I agree with Datacan, most likely to much protein.
Second if he wolfs food down a sectioned bowl or just spreading his food out on a large cookie sheet will slow him down.
Last you can drop off a stool sample by the vets and have them check for gardia and coccidiosis.


----------



## Aimless1

Still working on a solution. Yep, I've read pretty much every thread I can find in the forum that might apply. The good news is I have an (over) enthusiastic eater who is not picky, but the piles could certainly stand to firm up and it would be nice to get rid of the poop pies. And he is healthy with a shiny coat which is silky to the touch. Plenty of energy. No health issues.

I decided to throw some golf balls in the food dish. Good way to make him work to get the food and slow him down I think.

I'll be switching up his dog food and we'll see what happens.


----------



## kristen

Id suggest trying some simple limited protein foods to see if you can nail down what he's sensitive too. For our pup it was wheat, and we caught it on the first try, as the food we went with was grain free. He had more skin allergies that digestive, but his stools have vastly improved since we figured out what his system didn't like. Good luck, hopefully it doesn't take you too long.


----------



## veifera

Hi Aimless1

I was wondering if you made any headway with Nitro. Had a similar problem with my puppy (soft poop) and spoke to the vet, which I posted about. I was about to try the vet recommendation (pumpkin and a sectioned bowl), but then also spoke with my breeder. 

She had a very different opinion from anything I've read so far. She thinks the problem is much more simple: I'm feeding way too much - puppy food is concentrated with nutrients for growth and therefore the serving size for a puppy needs to be smaller than what people commonly use. It's designed that way - smaller volumes for smaller stomachs but the right amount of nutrition. Otherwise, the puppy's system cannot handle the volume of food and can't fully process it, hence the soft poop or even poop pies.

Also, she really thinks a growing puppy _*should*_ be on the skinny side. Would grow up to live longer and healthier, etc. 

Her suggestion was to go to two feedings a day and to use a bit less food than the package says. For example, for my puppy's weight and age the bag says 2 and 1/4 a cup, she said try just 1 cup each meal, two meals a day. I also add a tiny bit of wet puppy food for smell and some plain yogurt. 

We've been on this modified plan for two full days now and miraculously, my puppy's poop went back to normal by end of Day1. Wanted to share in case you're still looking for a solution.


----------



## Aimless1

Glad you posted veifera. Over feeding was one of the items I discussed with our vet, who seemed to think we were feeding the right amount. However, it is the most logical explanation for soft stools in an otherwise healthy pup IMHO. 

I already feed twice a day. The golf balls in the food dish definitely slow him down. He now eats quickly but doesn't inhale the food. He still eats faster than the Gordon but isn't that much faster now. We're on the third feeding of the new food so too soon to know if that will be successful. The first day's results are positive, but we'll see. If the new food doesn't work then quantity will be my back up plan.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Our V had soft, runny poops about 50% of the time until about a month ago (11 mos old). Then they just disappeared. She just turned 1. 

I wouldn't worry about it unless your dog seems dehydrated, can't hold their bowels until they get outside or they aren't gaining weight.


----------



## born36

Aimless1 said:


> Glad you posted veifera. Over feeding was one of the items I discussed with our vet, who seemed to think we were feeding the right amount. However, it is the most logical explanation for soft stools in an otherwise healthy pup IMHO.
> 
> I already feed twice a day. The golf balls in the food dish definitely slow him down. He now eats quickly but doesn't inhale the food. He still eats faster than the Gordon but isn't that much faster now. We're on the third feeding of the new food so too soon to know if that will be successful. The first day's results are positive, but we'll see. If the new food doesn't work then quantity will be my back up plan.


I would instead buy a bowl that has bumps built in to slow him down. Otherwise you are risking him eating one of those golf balls.

Just google "slow eating dog bowl"


----------



## Suliko

*Aimless1*, how is the little guy doing now? We switched our 5 mo-old from TOTW puppy to Nature's Variety Instinct Beef & Lamb formula all stages. The stools from TOTW were fine but the amount was just ridiculous, plus I felt like she just burned right through it. I felt we had to feed her more to sustain her weight and therefore every time she went out to poo, she would do it three times each time. The switch to the new food did affect the stool consistency, but it is to be expected. I feel that with Instinct, she gets a lot more energy and doesn't poop as much. The stools are looking prettier with every day....if I can say so!


----------



## Emily1970

We had the soft poop issue on Blue Buffalo too. We are now giving them Eukanuba Naturally Wild and they are fine with it. Now if Chuck has been running a lot or has went swimming his poop won't be firm, but I think that's common.


----------



## hotmischief

I would instead buy a bowl that has bumps built in to slow him down. Otherwise you are risking him eating one of those golf balls.

Just google "slow eating dog bowl"
[/quote]

I have one of the lumpy bowls and they are brilliant - stopped Boris sucking his food in like a hoover - now eats much more slowly. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Aimless1

Nitro is about half way through the food switch over to Orijen Puppy. Whether due to slower eating, new diet or both I can tell you that poop pies have stopped. Stools seem firmer but are still soft, perhaps due to the remaining Blue Buffalo. 

The plan is to see how it goes when he is completely switched, and if stools are still soft to switch to adult food. 

The only issue I've had with the golf balls is Nitro removing them from the bowl when he is done to play with them. Now we pick up bowl and balls when he is done. At this point I'm not overly concerned about him consuming golf balls but will look for the recommended food dishes .... as much to allow us to be lazy in not picking up the dish when he is done as for his welfare.


----------



## Looney

Sounds good, i'd be careful with the golf balls those are really small. I'm sure they can be inhaled. I alwasys saw ppl use a BASEBALL or SOFTBALL. they can't swallow those! lol!!! well maybe..no no they can't.

Laszlo hated kibble. I feed him 1.2-1.4lbs of ground Chicken/bones/hearts/livers/......and then a few times a week he gets to crunch up some bones, either thigh bones or some chicken backs.

He's almost 6 months now, 35ish pounds and his poo's are nice and stiff. Much smaller and less smelly too!

good luck i'm sure it will all work itself out.


----------



## Aimless1

Update. Pretty sure we figured this out. The key was that not all piles are soft and not all stools are poop pies. Nitro not only chews on every stick or branch he can find, he also enjoys eating flowers and their leaves. Some of the flowers in our yard are not good for dogs to eat.

We have been working on getting him to leave the flowers alone. Now that we're making progress with that I'm seeing fewer and fewer soft stools, and only the occasional poop pie. Eureka! I think we found the problem.

Won't know for sure until vacation in July but it doesn't appear to be the choice of dog food. The switch to Orijen did not seem to offer improvement.


----------



## veifera

That's great news! Since the thread started, I also discovered that adding a small amount of meat somehow hardens the poop. So now I use a bit less kibble, add FortiFlora once a day for farts and add a bit of meat and we have nice firm low odor good-looking stools! LOL!


----------

